# Patek Philippe Servicing Costs



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

There's a thread here which revealed through a secondary source that it cost USD 6,000 to service a Patek Philippe Aquanaut after 10 years of use. There was allegedly nothing particularly wrong/broken/damaged with the watch.

Does that amount sound about right based on your experience or from reliable sources?


----------



## m00k (Mar 20, 2014)

dsabinojr said:


> There's a thread here which revealed through a secondary source that it cost USD 6,000 to service a Patek Philippe Aquanaut after 10 years of use. There was allegedly nothing particularly wrong/broken/damaged with the watch.
> 
> Does that amount sound about right based on your experience or from reliable sources?


Sounds insanely excessive to me. The below are servicing prices directly from patek in Swiss Francs
Maximum Public Price without tax Battery change130Quartz (Level 2)550Mechanical (Level 2)700Automatic (Level 2)800Complication I (Level 3) Annual Calendar, Travel Time, moon phase, etc.1050Complication II (Advanced Level) perpetual calendar, chronograph1500Grand Complication (Advanced Level Geneva) tourbillon, split-seconds chronograph, retrograde, minute repeater, etc.estimateClassic collection (more than 20 years old)estimateObjectsestimateRefused estimates130


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

6k is more than the service cost of a Journe Tourbillon!!


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

6000 sounds more like replacing a lot of different parts no?
Of course if you need a new gold rotor and add a new dial, movement base plate or something like that...


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

$6k doesn't sound right.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

$6 k is when they have to replace broken parts. If no problem is about $2.5 k all in (polish, service, tax, shipping etc)


Edit: that is for complicated watches eg annual calendars.

Sent from my EG680 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to get the PP serviced yet but my APs & VCs cost about $900-1200 to have them completely cleaned & serviced. 6k sounds beyond ridiculous and borderline criminal.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

A very informative thread, I had been led to believe that high-end servicing costs were far higher


----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> A very informative thread, I had been led to believe that high-end servicing costs were far higher


You don't think a thousand bucks is high? And if that's not enough, servicing routinely takes up to 6 months. If time is money, that's an absurd amount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It's the price you pay for owning a high end watch.


TimelessFan said:


> You don't think a thousand bucks is high? And if that's not enough, servicing routinely takes up to 6 months. If time is money, that's an absurd amount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

Crunchy said:


> $6 k is when they have to replace broken parts. If no problem is about $2.5 k all in (polish, service, tax, shipping etc)
> 
> Edit: that is for complicated watches eg annual calendars.
> 
> Sent from my EG680 using Tapatalk


The above chart say $1050...how did you come up with $2,500?


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Dancing Fire said:


> The above chart say $1050...how did you come up with $2,500?


Haha yeah 2500 seems kind of expensive for my cheap ass.


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

My experience with high-end service (full service with some parts replaced):

Blancpain Villeret Chronograph: Approx. 1,200 USD, 8-9 months service time (!)
Vacheron Constantin Phidias: Approx. 1,000 USD, 6 weeks service time


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

My AD must have smoked me lol.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

jpfgiii said:


> My experience with high-end service (full service with some parts replaced):
> 
> Blancpain Villeret Chronograph: Approx. 1,200 USD, 8-9 months service time (!)
> Vacheron Constantin Phidias: Approx. 1,000 USD, 6 weeks service time


8-9 months?? I dont think I could do that! I know BP had extreme problems with their turnaround but have started to work on it. Keep in mind they shut down the factory during December/January


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes ... a long wait. About to send off my other Blancpain for service ... the last service took forever but the watch did come back like new. Estimate was 6 months but took a bit longer. My Vacheron service was quicker but there were problems ,,, sent back again 



AbuKalb93 said:


> 8-9 months?? I dont think I could do that! I know BP had extreme problems with their turnaround but have started to work on it. Keep in mind they shut down the factory during December/January


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

The sum you cited suggests that there is/was a good deal more needed than just clean and lube.

All the best.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

I can attest that BP does indeed have a big problem with servicing, I have since sold mine.


----------



## ConElPueblo (Jan 25, 2013)

It certainly adds up fairly quickly: If you thought of buying a Patek Philippe&#8230; | Watch Guy


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

ConElPueblo said:


> It certainly adds up fairly quickly: If you thought of buying a Patek Philippe&#8230; | Watch Guy


Well considering the condition of that watch, its not TOO surprising but still that amounts to the price of a whole new watch lol.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Therefore, my $2500 estimate is probably more correct. Don't believe what they wrote to you on the website. That $1k number is only for very simple opening of the back and regulation for the movement. If you have to replace ANYTHING, eg pinions, screws, wheels, or refill scratched gold cases, buckles, the prices go up real fast.


----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)

shnjb said:


> Well considering the condition of that watch, its not TOO surprising but still that amounts to the price of a whole new watch lol.


I would buy a new watch...give that old Patek to my son...and take a picture of his reaction when he sees that estimate lmao!


----------



## jon_jon (Aug 19, 2013)

With time, the servicing prices will keep going up. There are only a lmited number of qualified watchmakers and there are ever increasing number of watches produced by the major Swiss watch manufacturers. It takes years to train a watchmaker and most young people are not that patient nor willing to go through the watchmaking training program. It shouldn't be too surprising that some of the more experienced PP watchmakers in Geneva get paid quite well (100K+ CHF).


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Crunchy said:


> I can attest that BP does indeed have a big problem with servicing, I have since sold mine.


Thanks for that info.
Good to know.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Two weeks ago I picked up my 5127J from the Henry Stern Watch agency for its first non Warranty overhaul/maintenance service. My bill was $980 including NYC tax. I opted not to have the case polished which would have been another $175. The watch is restored to factory new condition. As the watch is 7 years old, the cost is about $120 per year. 
I also have a new 5146J which will cost about $1100 in about 5-6 years. 
Several of my dealers with watchmakers say I am foolish in bringing the Patek's back to the Stern agency, waiting 22 weeks, and paying top dollar. They do Patek's all day for $400-$500, and return them to you in 3 weeks. I guess I am opting to protect my investment, and have the paperwork to protect the provenance of the pieces.
Also, if you own a Patek, you can walk into the Henry Stern Agency and have it regulated or minor services on the spot. Try that with any other service facility.
A $6000 bill could be justified if the Aquanaut is damaged and had to have the bracelet repaired / rebuilt.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

What do you mean by Henry Stern agency?
Do you mean Patek Philippe's boutique who sends it back to Switzerland?



PP-JLC-VC Guy said:


> Two weeks ago I picked up my 5127J from the Henry Stern Watch agency for its first non Warranty overhaul/maintenance service. My bill was $980 including NYC tax. I opted not to have the case polished which would have been another $175. The watch is restored to factory new condition. As the watch is 7 years old, the cost is about $120 per year.
> I also have a new 5146J which will cost about $1100 in about 5-6 years.
> Several of my dealers with watchmakers say I am foolish in bringing the Patek's back to the Stern agency, waiting 22 weeks, and paying top dollar. They do Patek's all day for $400-$500, and return them to you in 3 weeks. I guess I am opting to protect my investment, and have the paperwork to protect the provenance of the pieces.
> Also, if you own a Patek, you can walk into the Henry Stern Agency and have it regulated or minor services on the spot. Try that with any other service facility.
> A $6000 bill could be justified if the Aquanaut is damaged and had to have the bracelet repaired / rebuilt.


----------



## Moloch (Dec 29, 2013)

shnjb said:


> What do you mean by Henry Stern agency?
> Do you mean Patek Philippe's boutique who sends it back to Switzerland?


Patek calls their US HQ, located in NYC, Henry Stern agency.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Moloch said:


> Patek calls their US HQ, located in NYC, Henry Stern agency.


Ah interesting.
Perhaps I will drop off my 5127 there too when it's time for service.

Nice watch by the way 
You should post some pics.


----------

